# UFO KILLER



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Here is some pics of Young Guns boat it turned out sweet I test ran it 
4000 RPM 49MPH AND 5800RPM 68MPH with bravo 24 still had trim left and should get 72-74 with 26 pro et without any problem. Rusty will post after break in. Only 2 Low Side Haynies left for 2010.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Getting rod holders made for it...h: line'em up girls


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Dang nice numbers ! Was that w/ full fuel and full livewell....ie:tourney loaded ? Just curious. Slick looking rig


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

No that was light on fuel but we did have livewell full and it was fully rigged with troll motor on bow they are on the water right now full of fuel we will find out what top speed is but it is a bad a-- haynie


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

whats up with triple axle trailer? just for looks?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> whats up with triple axle trailer? just for looks?


Increasing the odds of a blow out.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> whats up with triple axle trailer? just for looks?


that makes me lol every time.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Be on the look out the next L S is coming on 4 axles sweeeeet


whistlingdixie said:


> whats up with triple axle trailer? just for looks?


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Good looking boat, is that a torquie on the bottom as well?

Rob


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

What


Rob S said:


> Good looking boat, is that a torquie on the bottom as well?
> 
> Rob


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Tires are old hat, I'll trump you all with TRACKS.

Nice rig BTW!



chris coulter said:


> Be on the look out the next L S is coming on 4 axles sweeeeet


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Yea its hard to out whataburger you LOL


scb factory said:


> Tires are old hat, I'll trump you all with TRACKS.
> 
> Nice rig BTW!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice ride! If I ever want a V-bottom, it will be that one!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Boat came out badass Chris you and your guys are awesome over there! Got to run it a little while today with full fuel and 2 of us in it, ran 67 at 5800rpm with trim only on about 5, it still has a lot left in it and that's not even throwing a rooster tail yet. Next weekend we are going to try and get down again and air it out and see what it's got in her. This boat is simply amazing and Chris, Brian, George, and Scott are top notch, attention to detail is out of this world.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Rob*

Rob,

That looks to be a torquemaster. You seem to get pretty good speed out of your torque. My info comes from HTM.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Just curious Chris how much more speed do you think you could get out of a sportmaster lower unit?


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

I think we would loose speed we changed one out on an scb and lost 5mph merc racing told me that the sportmaster is for boats running over 85mph and we some work to do to get there i think mid 70's is fast enough to out run 99.5% of the boats we fish against


xtreme01 said:


> Just curious Chris how much more speed do you think you could get out of a sportmaster lower unit?


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

chris coulter said:


> What


Torque Master?????? Cant tell

Rpb


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Merc w/ Sportmaster gearcase.

​


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*From Mercury Raceing*


Verado 350 SCi
OptiMax 300XS
OptiMax 250XS
OptiMax 225 Sport XS
Gearcase Applications
Engine Tests
*GALLERY*



























Designed for boats with heavier loads and capable of speeds up to 85 MPH.
Designed to operate at 25" to 27" (635 mm to 685 mm).
Three-liter Torque Masters feature dual water pickups for improved cooling.
Heavy-duty 19 spline stainless steel propshaft and a painted housing for improved corrosion resistance.

*OptiMax 300XS*
*OptiMax 250XS*

Designed to run on boats capable of speeds in excess of 85 MPH. Operates at transom heights of 27" to 30" (685 mm to 762 mm).
2.5L and 3.0L Sport Master gearcases feature a heavy- duty, one-piece alloy steel propshaft and three-piece friction welded stainless steel driveshaft for added durability.
Low-water pickups reduce ingestion of weeds or debris.
Right-hand and left-hand rotation available.
Right-hand rotating Sport Masters have a built-in torque tab to reduce steering torque.

*OptiMax 300XS*
*OptiMax 250XS*
*OptiMax 225 Sport XS*

Dual water pickups, mounted on the nose of the torpedo and strut, features additional water flow and cooling.
Now features the Torque Master gear housing without a torque tab for enhanced durability and reliability. Internal updates include a new 19-spline stainless steel propshaft for enhanced corrosion resistance, a heavy-duty offshore bearing carrier and a double shot- peened pinion gear.
Painted housing for offshore applications.

*OptiMax 300XS*
*OptiMax 250XS*


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> i think mid 70's is fast enough to out run 99.5% of the boats we fish against


My boat only hits 40 fully loaded but I still find fish... I guess I did not know you have to go faster than your opponents to find bigger fish :slimer:.

That is one sick boat; I would love to own it.


----------



## loose-nuts (Oct 13, 2009)

*UFO KILLER????????*

72-74 aint gonna cut it......

When you get to Baffin, look for the guy that has already fished out your hole and is leaving.... It has Majek Bros. Racing on the side....

hehe


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

loose-nuts said:


> *UFO KILLER????????*
> 
> 72-74 aint gonna cut it......
> 
> ...


If he don't break his back getting there :biggrin:


----------



## loose-nuts (Oct 13, 2009)

so we have now switched from speed to comfort?????

I thought Chris said in another thread that there wasnt anything that could touch that "*ROCKET"?*


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

loose-nuts said:


> so we have now switched from speed to comfort?????
> 
> I thought Chris said in another thread that there wasnt anything that could touch that "*ROCKET"?*


I never said it's only about comfort, but why have a fast fishing boat you can't run when it's rough without breaking your neck? This boat is the best of both worlds fast, and smooth as can be. Once I get some more hours on it I will post some gps pics and a video or two to see what it will do


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*The other .5%*



chris coulter said:


> i think mid 70's is fast enough to out run 99.5% of the boats we fish against


Here's the other .5%  1800#-2000# 20VDR w/ Merc 300XS..TorqueMaster gearcase spinning a 26 Bravo 1
Picture is of Justin F. burning Cliffs pier @ 77mph !!


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

That is for sure not the other 5%


Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Here's the other .5%  1800#-2000# 20VDR w/ Merc 300XS..TorqueMaster gearcase spinning a 26 Bravo 1
> Picture is of Justin F. burning Cliffs pier @ 77mph !!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

????? Chris, do you think that this boat is not running in the mid 70's???


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*How about*



chris coulter said:


> That is for sure not the other 5%


You should have been on same boat and engine another time riding with Cliff 
when the GPS read 80 MPH.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

oooooh bring it i am ready


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

20' boat against 23' boat you do the math. Lets see em meet up in Baffin in 4' rollers and see whos faster then, cause thats what its really like down here......


----------



## stevie-b-1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*I concur, here's a visual....*



T. Rep said:


> 20' boat against 23' boat you do the math. Lets see em meet up in Baffin in 4' rollers and see whos faster then, cause thats what its really like down here......


:an4: v. :ac1090: ... that's how it would look.


----------



## loose-nuts (Oct 13, 2009)

Its funny to me that this thread started with pics of a boat that will run mid 90's. It progressed into.. no it wont - we dont believe you, and now everyone, who has got their pride hurt that their rig wont do this, is now making excuses. "It wont take rough water", "it doesnt have rod holders", "It doesnt have a full load", "It wont run in 4 foot rollers". This wasnt a contest of will or egos, it was pics of a sharp rig that has overcome odds to reach these speeds. Lets be real here.....NOBODY in their right mind is going to run mid 90's in 4 foot rollers. With that said you are also an idiot if you are running mid 70's in 4 foot rollers. If we are all gonna make ridiculous statements, here is mine. I bet yours wont run mid 70's in 4 foot rollers during a hail storm. Come on.........


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Is this a fishing boat?.HHhhmm,80mph and three axles?Throw one more axle on it and add two more chairs..lol


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Haynie 23 LS in my opinion is designed for hardcore tournament fisherman. the boat will run fast and handle rough water conditions allowing a team to make a long run comfortably in bad conditions. The boat will run and draft pretty shallow. Not alot of seating or extras on the boat as it is not designed as a family fishing boat but rather a tournament rig.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> ????? Chris, do you think that this boat is not running in the mid 70's???


I'm not sure how fast it is running in the picture, but I know the same boat or one just like it, couldn't run in the mid 70s. On day one of the 2008 POC bash I was in Wes Gilmore's L&B running towards matty in the ditch(we were running 70mph +/-), and the blue southshore w/300 was just ahead of us( because they had an earlier number). We never passed them, but they couldn't put any distance between us and them either, they stayed the same 200yds. ahead of us the whole distance from oyster to matagorda. So I'm not saying it won't run 70, but I doubt it will run mid 70s with a load. Maybe 1-150lb. dude, 5gal. gas, no H2O in livewell, 45degree temp, and 15mph wind at back in ditch.


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

That was a poorly propped L&B with a 250 pro xs, vs the Southshore with a 300. Ran 69 mph tops down the ditch. Actually we ran their early number down coming across the open bay, but could only maintain the 200yrds once we got in the ditch. Just keeping it real.

Oh and the L&B is still poorly propped and is still only running about 70 under a full tournament load while turning 5700-5800 rpm. Again just keeping it REAL&#8230;

Couldn't tell you what either will run empty with one person, because I couldn't care less.. Again, that's right you guessed it, just keeping it REAL..

(Sorry, just having a little fun with the "keeping it real" theme):biggrin:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Why is it poorly propped?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

my dad can beat up all of your dads at the same time.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Give me my football...im going home..hwell:


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

"OH YEAH??? Well YOU throw like a GIRL!!!"


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Durtjunkee said:


> "OH YEAH??? Well YOU throw like a GIRL!!!"


I like that Mosca...how fast is it? what motor is on it?


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Why is it poorly propped?


Because there are props available that are better suited for top speed and maximum RPM, then the one I'm running. So in the context of this thread, it is poorly propped.


----------



## kenv (Oct 21, 2009)

Great looking boat Rusty. Love the triple axle trailer. It's got the show and plenty of go!! Can't wait for a ride. 

Ken:dance:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

wow... pretty boat!!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> wow... pretty boat!!


Yup. I was going to say the same thing. Great looking sled!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Rhettfish said:


> I'm not sure how fast it is running in the picture, but I know the same boat or one just like it, couldn't run in the mid 70s. On day one of the 2008 POC bash I was in Wes Gilmore's L&B running towards matty in the ditch(we were running 70mph +/-), and the blue southshore w/300 was just ahead of us( because they had an earlier number). We never passed them, but they couldn't put any distance between us and them either, they stayed the same 200yds. ahead of us the whole distance from oyster to matagorda. So I'm not saying it won't run 70, but I doubt it will run mid 70s with a load. Maybe 1-150lb. dude, 5gal. gas, no H2O in livewell, 45degree temp, and 15mph wind at back in ditch.


Just got off the phone w/ Justin F. ( owner of the blue 20VDR )

During that tourney he was running a 27 pitch Power Tech turning 5,500 WOT doing 71 mph, that all he could turn that prop.He stated that the prop was blowing out while crossing West Matty.With a 26 Bravo 1, full fuel,livewell and tourney loaded, he's running 73-74.He has seen higher speeds loaded light w/ just him driveing.That's from the horses mouth.Feel free to PM me for his number, he's willing to talk to anyone about the performance of the boat.

Keep in mind that this is a 1800lb rig vs a 950-1100lb rig.Pretty impressive if ya ask me.

I'll be away from the computer, until later tonite, if I don't answer a PM right away.

No matter how you look at it, there are a handfull of tourney boats that are haul'n arse during these events.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

What is a VDR?...lol:smile:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> What is a VDR?...lol:smile:


VariableDeadRise......VDR


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

lol....


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I was riding in a boat this weekend and we went 63+...

That was with all the fishing gear (fresh/salt), water in livewell, 2 seats, a net, 2 anchors, an ice chest with dranks, 2 guys and a couple packs of smokes. 

And it only had a Yami 150 on it....ya'lls boats suck.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Well I was riding in a boat this weekend and we went 63+...
> 
> That was with all the fishing gear (fresh/salt), water in livewell, 2 seats, a net, 2 anchors, an ice chest with dranks, 2 guys and a couple packs of smokes.
> 
> And it only had a Yami 150 on it....ya'lls boats suck.


Daaannng !........LOL You need to market that boat as a tourny boat and put a 300 on it...LOL


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Daaannng !........LOL You need to market that boat as a tourny boat and put a 300 on it...LOL


Nah, it's a fishing boat.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

For such an expensive boat you put them on some really bad built trailers. With all the trailers that are all welded aluminum why deal with the U Bolts on a coast line?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> For such an expensive boat you put them on some really bad built trailers. With all the trailers that are all welded aluminum why deal with the U Bolts on a coast line?


Sounds like you are jealous they didn't buy a boat from you...:rotfl:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Sounds like you are jealous they didn't buy a boat from you...:rotfl:


not jealous at all. They are in a totally different market then me. I just think coastline is such a horrible trailer. I like the majeks and scbs and all those texas custom built boats.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

i lost my stringer on this run


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*VERY DANGEROUS RIDE*



Shallow Sport68 said:


> What is a VDR?...lol:smile:


 AND THAT IS JUST KEEPIN IT REAL


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Well I was riding in a boat this weekend and we went 63+...
> 
> That was with all the fishing gear (fresh/salt), water in livewell, 2 seats, a net, 2 anchors, an ice chest with dranks, 2 guys and a couple packs of smokes.
> 
> And it only had a Yami 150 on it....ya'lls boats suck.


Were those filterd smokes or none filtered?.....pick up 3 mph with the non filtered menthol's..


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Were those filterd smokes or none filtered?.....pick up 3 mph with the non filtered menthol's..


Really? Gonna have to check it out...

I can't do menthols, they make me feel ghetto.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

my boat will do maybe 40? loaded with fuel, beer,Mexicans,beer,tackle,Crown,beer and a bag of beef jerky,but will hit 41 with two Slim Jim's.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> my boat will do maybe 40? loaded with fuel, beer,Mexicans,beer,tackle,Crown,beer and a bag of beef jerky,but will hit 41 with two Slim Jim's.


Sent ya some green !


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Well I was riding in a boat this weekend and we went 63+...
> 
> That was with all the fishing gear (fresh/salt), water in livewell, 2 seats, a net, 2 anchors, an ice chest with dranks, 2 guys and a couple packs of smokes.
> 
> And it only had a Yami 150 on it....ya'lls boats suck.


you went fishing with your buddy rashnuts :rotfl:


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Put a 300xs on a 20ft XLR8ls and that South Shore is toast... heck a 250 Pro XS might do the job!

The 23ls Haynie is what it is... a bad *** boat... I just dont need a 23ft boat.
Congrats to Chris for his success as a Tx boat builder. He has turned Haynie into something really cool.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i just wanna see a bay boat go fast without big power... h3ll put 300hp on an 18' RFL and itll prolly go 80 if anyone has the balls to try it... i love watchin 20' allisons hit 75-80 with 150's


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I want to see an s-10 mowdy hit 80. :bounce:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

h:


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i can do that... i got a yammerhammer 175 sittin on the rack i can put on the S-10...


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> For such an expensive boat you put them on some really bad built trailers. With all the trailers that are all welded aluminum why deal with the U Bolts on a coast line?


Cause I do what I want, and it is a badass built trailer, going to be even better with the new wheels and tires.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

younggun55 said:


> Cause I do what I want, and it is a badass built trailer, going to be even better with the new wheels and tires.


Nice Boat and Trailer!! 
Congrats.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Dear Aluminum Trailer Expert*



whistlingdixie said:


> For such an expensive boat you put them on some really bad built trailers. With all the trailers that are all welded aluminum why deal with the U Bolts on a coast line?


You have no idea what you are talking about... Coastline is the best built trailer on the coast.

What kind of trailer do you have?


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Younggun, congrats on a awesome set up, both boat and trailer! Very very nice!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

lwgbully said:


> Hey Younggun, congrats on a awesome set up, both boat and trailer! Very very nice!


Thanks a lot bud:cheers:


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

*trailer*

Coastline built my trailer - no u-bolts here, I've never seen a better built boat trailer....

I've seen lots of boats that supposedly go real fast not hit 70 during a tourn and there is always an excuse. My stingray wasn't ready, so we ran my partner's 21' XLR8 this year. We never once got it to 70 and only got passed by 2 boats all year - both were 23ls Haynies. Not syaing others couldn't but none did...



whistlingdixie said:


> For such an expensive boat you put them on some really bad built trailers. With all the trailers that are all welded aluminum why deal with the U Bolts on a coast line?


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> For such an expensive boat you put them on some really bad built trailers. With all the trailers that are all welded aluminum why deal with the U Bolts on a coast line?


 Between me and dad we have 3 coastline trailers, and unless I'm missing something, where are there U-bolts on the trailer? I have no complaints about the trailers other than the one under my whaler has the clearance lights on the back under the transom of the boat rusting and staining my aluminum. Not sure if its the rivets holding on the clearance light bracket, or the bracket itself. Nothing major, just haven't found time to take it to seadrift to get it fixed.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ExplorerTv said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about... Coastline is the best built trailer on the coast.
> 
> What kind of trailer do you have?


Hey I am not trying to bust anyones balls. I think an alwelded aluminum trailer is the only way to go now a days because you have a lot less parts to replace later down the road. I have a loadmaster trailer which is built just like coastline and I will be replacing it next year with a magic tilt all welded trailer.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Rhettfish said:


> Between me and dad we have 3 coastline trailers, and unless I'm missing something, where are there U-bolts on the trailer? I have no complaints about the trailers other than the one under my whaler has the clearance lights on the back under the transom of the boat rusting and staining my aluminum. Not sure if its the rivets holding on the clearance light bracket, or the bracket itself. Nothing major, just haven't found time to take it to seadrift to get it fixed.


Coast line I am sure builds an all welded trailer but the traile rin the picture shows a typical coast line trailer with the cross bracings U bolted to the main frame.

BTW to who ever said coastline builds the best trailer on the coast try looking at driftwodd trailers. They are really nice built trailers built out of Houston.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I like that Mosca...how fast is it? what motor is on it?


200 Yamaha V-Max HPDI. 45 with a normal load. Before I added the trolling motor/3 batteries i hit 50 once with a light load. I like to cruise, listen to some tunes and drink a brew bout 35-40.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> 200 Yamaha V-Max HPDI. 45 with a normal load. Before I added the trolling motor/3 batteries i hit 50 once with a light load. I like to cruise, listen to some tunes and drink a brew bout 35-40.


That 50 MPH was for sure with the beer cooler empty and Durtjunkee in a panic mode to get back for some more. :brew: lol

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Durtjunkee said:


> 200 Yamaha V-Max HPDI. 45 with a normal load. Before I added the trolling motor/3 batteries i hit 50 once with a light load. I like to cruise, listen to some tunes and drink a brew bout 35-40.


My kind of fishing........:brew: if my beer is foaming up,then i'm going too fast.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I heard they only had one 12 pack left back at Russel's and you were already on your way to get it. Remember that day I passed you in the ditch???? LOL
:brew::brew::brew:



Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> That 50 MPH was for sure with the beer cooler empty and Durtjunkee in a panic mode to get back for some more. :brew: lol
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> I heard they only had one 12 pack left back at Russel's and you were already on your way to get it. Remember that day I passed you in the ditch???? LOL
> :brew::brew::brew:


LOL Yeah I remember. I sure was thirsty since they had already ran out before I got there. :headknock

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> Coast line I am sure builds an all welded trailer but the traile rin the picture shows a typical coast line trailer with the cross bracings U bolted to the main frame.
> 
> BTW to who ever said coastline builds the best trailer on the coast try looking at driftwodd trailers. They are really nice built trailers built out of Houston.


Isn't Driftwood the same company as the bankrupt Tech SunTrailers, just with new logos and packaging?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Can i get a large popcorn large rootbeer and a box of jr.mints please..:cop:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Isn't Driftwood the same company as the bankrupt Tech SunTrailers, just with new logos and packaging?


I sell magic tilt but I have seen the driftwood trailers at the boat shows and down the road. They look really nice and everything is all welded. Sportsman I heard is going out of business also.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I sell magic tilt but I have seen the driftwood trailers at the boat shows and down the road. They look really nice and everything is all welded. Sportsman I heard is going out of business also.


 So the answer to my question is?????


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> So the answer to my question is?????


He has no fuggin clue...just talkin out of his arse. sad3sm


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> So the answer to my question is?????


Sounds to me like he "has seen them at boat shows and down the road". They must be good trailers if they look good. Please...

I can tell you from personal experience that my coastline looks good and pulls great. What more can you ask for?


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

WHISTLE DIXIE SELLS TRAGIC TILTS. THAT SHOULD TELL IT ALL. COASTLINE IS BY FAR THE BEST TRAILER AROUND IN MY OPINION. MARTY ALSO STANDS BEHIND HIS PRODUCT. IF SOMETHING HAPPENS TO A COSTLINE, MARTY WILL ALWAYS MAKE IT RIGHT FOR THE CUSTOMER.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Isn't Driftwood the same company as the bankrupt Tech SunTrailers, just with new logos and packaging?


They are a brand new company out of the clear lake area. They are not associated with any other company. You can tell alot about a trailer by the way it is built and these trailers are built very good especially for a small local trailer.



GIGEM18 said:


> WHISTLE DIXIE SELLS TRAGIC TILTS. THAT SHOULD TELL IT ALL. COASTLINE IS BY FAR THE BEST TRAILER AROUND IN MY OPINION. MARTY ALSO STANDS BEHIND HIS PRODUCT. IF SOMETHING HAPPENS TO A COSTLINE, MARTY WILL ALWAYS MAKE IT RIGHT FOR THE CUSTOMER.


Call a neautral trailer repair place and ask them who builds the best trailer. By the way most trailers come with a warranty just like coastline.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> I sell magic tilt but I have seen the driftwood trailers at the boat shows and down the road. They look really nice and everything is all welded. Sportsman I heard is going out of business also.


Can i buy a trailer from you? if so can i come by and see what you have? what are your hours and phone number?Thanks.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Can i buy a trailer from you? if so can i come by and see what you have? what are your hours and phone number?Thanks.


Pm me and I will give you all my info you need to get in touch with me.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*PROTO TYPE DRAWING OF NEXT AWESOME COASTLINE*

THIS WILL BE WHAT CHRIS'S NEW BOAT WILL LOOK LIKE

4 AXLES BABY


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

GIGEM18 said:


> THIS WILL BE WHAT CHRIS'S NEW BOAT WILL LOOK LIKE
> 
> 4 AXLES BABY


Helllllllllll ya!


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Coastline*

Whistling Dixie,

This is Marty with Coastline and I really do not appreciate you saying my product is horrible. I take pride in every trailer that leaves out of our facility and get a liitle shook up with someone says our product is horrible. You must not be very familiar with our product if you think our trailers are exactly like Loadmaster. In fact there are many substantial differences. This is why the top custom boat builders in Texas use our product. Customer satisfaction speaks for itself. So, the next time you decide to bash someones product try to make sure you have your ducks in a row.

P.S. 
Magic Tilts Nickname is Tragic Tilt. What is this all about?????


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

GIGEM18 said:


> THIS WILL BE WHAT CHRIS'S NEW BOAT WILL LOOK LIKE
> 
> 4 AXLES BABY


Add one more to the back...lol


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

GIGEM18 said:


> Whistling Dixie,
> 
> This is Marty with Coastline and I really do not appreciate you saying my product is horrible. I take pride in every trailer that leaves out of our facility and get a liitle shook up with someone says our product is horrible. You must not be very familiar with our product if you think our trailers are exactly like Loadmaster. In fact there are many substantial differences. This is why the top custom boat builders in Texas use our product. Customer satisfaction speaks for itself. So, the next time you decide to bash someones product try to make sure you have your ducks in a row.
> 
> ...


Marty if you would like I would love to compare Magic tilt trailers to your trailer. Why is it most boat dealerships in Texas use Magic Tilt or McClain. come on man you are small time compared to these larger companies. I just commented on the trailer that was put under that boat. I believe U Bolts are a thing of the past and a fully all welded trailer is the only thing worth spending money on. JMO. Sorry if I hurt your feelings

Please marty explain to me what makes coastline trailers the best built? I am interested to hear because I never have any complaints about my trailers that I sell.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*WHISTLE DIX*

JUST DO A SEARCH ON HERE ABOUT COASTLINE TRAILERS. ALL YOU WILL SEE IS PEOPLE PLEASED WITH THEIR TRAILERS AND PEOPLE REFFERING MORE PEOPLE TO COASTLINE'S. COASTLINE IS PROBABLY THE MOST POPULAR TRAILER HERE IN SOUTH TEXAS AND THE BEST BUILT. I WILL NOT WASTE ANYMORE OF MY TIME TALKING TO YOU. MAYBE WHEN 2COOL WILL LET MARTY POST UNDER THE NAME COASTLINE, HE WILL TALK TO YOU.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

noone really cares what either of you write. you're both only interested in selling what your employer stocks/carries/sells. we all know that.



GIGEM18 said:


> JUST DO A SEARCH ON HERE ABOUT COASTLINE TRAILERS. ALL YOU WILL SEE IS PEOPLE PLEASED WITH THEIR TRAILERS AND PEOPLE REFFERING MORE PEOPLE TO COASTLINE'S. COASTLINE IS PROBABLY THE MOST POPULAR TRAILER HERE IN SOUTH TEXAS AND THE BEST BUILT. I WILL NOT WASTE ANYMORE OF MY TIME TALKING TO YOU. MAYBE WHEN 2COOL WILL LET MARTY POST UNDER THE NAME COASTLINE, HE WILL TALK TO YOU.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

GIGEM18 said:


> JUST DO A SEARCH ON HERE ABOUT COASTLINE TRAILERS. ALL YOU WILL SEE IS PEOPLE PLEASED WITH THEIR TRAILERS AND PEOPLE REFFERING MORE PEOPLE TO COASTLINE'S. COASTLINE IS PROBABLY THE MOST POPULAR TRAILER HERE IN SOUTH TEXAS AND THE BEST BUILT. I WILL NOT WASTE ANYMORE OF MY TIME TALKING TO YOU. MAYBE WHEN 2COOL WILL LET MARTY POST UNDER THE NAME COASTLINE, HE WILL TALK TO YOU.


wow most popular in south texas? Magic tilt is one of the most popular in the country. I am happy people are happy but I merely pointed a flaw in his trailer that is very easy to sell against. I hope he takes it as constructive advice and changes it. Wesco also builds a trailer just like Coastline.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Magic Tilt vs Coastline*



whistlingdixie said:


> Marty if you would like I would love to compare Magic tilt trailers to your trailer. Why is it most boat dealerships in Texas use Magic Tilt or McClain. come on man you are small time compared to these larger companies. I just commented on the trailer that was put under that boat. I believe U Bolts are a thing of the past and a fully all welded trailer is the only thing worth spending money on. JMO. Sorry if I hurt your feelings
> 
> Please marty explain to me what makes coastline trailers the best built? I am interested to hear because I never have any complaints about my trailers that I sell.


---------------------------------------------------------------------
What is price on Magic Tilt Trailer... fully welded... no u/bolts.. aluminum ..... double axle for 24ft boat

Marty may be small time compared to these larger companies,
but he is not a production line of trailer and he personally has 
his hands on each trailer.

And he is close by for any warranty work.

Buy Local 
Buy Texas


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Coastline*



whistlingdixie said:


> wow most popular in south texas? Magic tilt is one of the most popular in the country. I am happy people are happy but I merely pointed a flaw in his trailer that is very easy to sell against. I hope he takes it as constructive advice and changes it. Wesco also builds a trailer just like Coastline.


I would never buy anything from you because you have no freaking clue what you are talking about.

Coastline trailers are under all the top boat builders boats:
Transport
Haynie
SBC
Shoalwater
Majek

I bet you run a Blue Wave....


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

ExplorerTv said:


> I would never buy anything from you because you have no freaking clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Coastline trailers are under all the top boat builders boats:
> Transport
> ...


Also Mosca and South Shores.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

ExplorerTv said:


> I would never buy anything from you because you have no freaking clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Coastline trailers are under all the top boat builders boats:
> Transport
> ...


Ouch that one must have stung.... _*Crickets*_ Don't use FACTS. that's unfair!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ssb said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> What is price on Magic Tilt Trailer... fully welded... no u/bolts.. aluminum ..... double axle for 24ft boat
> 
> Marty may be small time compared to these larger companies,
> ...


My warranty guy is half a mile down the road from me. My rep personnally puts his hand son every trailer we fit to each boat. He make shi smoney off every trailer he sells.



ExplorerTv said:


> I would never buy anything from you because you have no freaking clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Coastline trailers are under all the top boat builders boats:
> Transport
> ...


Those are the top boat builders? says who?


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

Quote "My warranty guy is half a mile down the road from me. My rep personnally puts his hand son every trailer we fit to each boat. He make shi smoney off every trailer he sells."

What is price?
Are you dealer for or OEM of Magic Tilt?


He make shi smoney...... What does this mean?
My rep..... What does this mean?
guy is half a mile down the road...... What does this mean?
Is warranty guy the OEM? or ?
If you have never had any complaints about your trailers ....why do you need a warranty guy down the road?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*I've heard*

I've heard that the bolted together trailers seem to be a little more forgiving when it comes to flexing and stress, where as the welded trailers tend to crack. Don't know if it's true, but kinda seems possible.


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

whistling dixie:

you asked if the previously mentioned boat builders are the best in texas..well.... yes they are....do you live in this state?

you stated coastline is not a high seller "throughout the country"..thats fine, we arent talking about dunking our trailers in a freshwater lake or a body of saltwater with the normal 35 ppt salinity...we want a trailer that holds up to the abuse of south texas (see-coastline) which at different points will see salinity reach 70ppt

i live in south texas and fish alot, and i cant remember the last time i saw a magic tilt or mcclain......thats the honest truth....you see a high end boat, it is sitting on a coastline

ps--add texas parks and wildlife to the list as coastline customers


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Those are the top boat builders? says who?[/QUOTE]

Everyone that has replied to this thread.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

here a picture of my tragic built, trust me soon as I can it will be gone and a coastline will be under my boat. my dealer was good enough to take care of this right after my warranty expired...


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*U bolts?*



Artifishual said:


> here a picture of my tragic built, trust me soon as I can it will be gone and a coastline will be under my boat. my dealer was good enough to take care of this right after my warranty expired...


Are those U bolts?


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

yup. U bolts LMAO whistledix what you got to say about that?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I hear crickets...:walkingsm


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Artifishual said:


> yup. U bolts LMAO whistledix what you got to say about that?


And it is the weld that broke


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Specks&Spots said:


> And it is the weld that broke


Say it ain't so! Not tha Tragic Tilt lmao!

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Exactly!!!*



ExplorerTv said:


> Are those U bolts?


This is exactly what I was talking about. The bolts are not as pretty, but they hold. Granted it would probably be rare that a weld would fail, but I see some that stress/crack next to the weld.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Artifishual said:


> here a picture of my tragic built, trust me soon as I can it will be gone and a coastline will be under my boat. my dealer was good enough to take care of this right after my warranty expired...


I'm not so sure that piece is aluminum either. If i had to guess, I would say it is galvanized steel. And what's that holding the two outside pieces of I-Beam to the center one? Is that *GASP* a BOLT?! A RUSTED GALVANIZED GRADE 3 BOLT?! say it ain't so! What say you whisperingdixie?


----------



## haynie cat 21 (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW, I don't think whistledixie knows any of the Strako's personally. If he did, he definitely wouldn't be badmouthing.

never seen these trailers,(might be great). but i'm definitely happy with my coastline. and I don't know anyone who isn't.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Whistlingdixie is a complete fool. He once told me in a PM that I was an idiot for running a Mercury Optimax and then wanted me to buy a $60,000 Skeeter from him. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*OMG*

I read all 12 pages, I deserve the post count on this one. BTW the trailer under my CCA won boat is a McClain and it is U-bolted together like I have never seen. Not that I care, it was free. Besides, who the he double hockey sticks fishes from the trailer?????

ps, my 9 year old daughter could kick ya'lls butts!!!!


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> I sell magic tilt but I have seen the driftwood trailers at the boat shows and down the road. They look really nice and everything is all welded. Sportsman I heard is going out of business also.


I have seen 8 driftwoods that have cracked. The reason they crack is when they are welded it takes the temper out of the 6061 Ibeams. Plus from what i have seen driftwood welds them to hot and the weld becomes brittle. U bolts are better be cause they allow flex. How many airplanes do you see that are welded? That's right airplanes are riveted to allow for flex.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I would love to have a Coastline cause my Mcclain is shotie


----------



## stevie-b-1 (Jul 26, 2009)

In 8 years of fishing the coast I've yet to hear anything neg. about Coastline trailers or the company. When asking around it's been the exception not hear that they make the best saltwater trailer. 

Testimonial: A few weeks back and minutes after driving off dealer lot, w/ the new to me boat, I catch my left trailer tire on a high curb and absolutely launched boat way way up there. Hit it so hard, found out later, the license plate had flown off. I was sick and plate holder failed shock and vibe, but trailer took it like a champ. Since buying used I had to take what I got, but am glad it was Coastline.

Oh yea, Scott at Chris's actually saw what happened and picked up the license plate... those guys are everywhere!


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> I would love to have a Coastline cause my Mcclain is shotie


Ditto!!!!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I had a tragic tilt under my 230 TV Explorer that broke a crossbeam while driving!! That was a fun time! Bought a McClain all welded trailer and everything has been great.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

the shallow sport came on a techsun which has treated me well so far, but when i buy a trailer it will be a coastline


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

I've got a McClain under my boat, it's not a bad trailer, but my next one will be a Coastline. I have a Trajic Tilt under my jet skis that was originally used in AR, but after one season of saltwater, it is junked out. You going to fix it WhistlingDixie, or should I call Marty and have him build me a real trailer?


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I got a tragic tilt under my explorer as well. It is crappy to say the least. All the brackets have corroded the aluminum and ate holes through the box tubing. Coastlines are top notch.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

my trailer can run shallower than your trailer. 

how the **** did this get into a ******* match about trailers.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

texedd said:


> i live in south texas and fish alot, and i cant remember the last time i saw a magic tilt or mcclain......thats the honest truth....you see a high end boat, it is sitting on a coastline
> 
> ps--add texas parks and wildlife to the list as coastline customers


I have a 2006 Majek RFL and a brand new pathfinder fusion and they both have a McClain trailer. Since i can remember, it has always been a McClain. Jason does a hell of a job with our trailers, and we will probably never switch.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Isn't Driftwood the same company as the bankrupt Tech SunTrailers, just with new logos and packaging?


Yes, and they're headed down the same path.


----------



## hookemkev (Apr 24, 2006)

can your trailer do 70+ in 4' rollers???


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*YOU CAN WITH A COASTLINE.*



hookemkev said:


> can your trailer do 70+ in 4' rollers???


YEAH, THEY ARE THAT GOOD LOL


----------

